# Externe unbekannte Baugruppe per SPS ansteuern



## martin2day (14 Mai 2020)

Hallöchen.

ich habe hier eine externe Maschine die ich gern mit der SPS ansteuern möchte. Von der Maschine an sich habe ich keine Elektronik Pläne und kann auch nichts ändern.
Aber: An der Maschine wird ein Poti für die Einstellung und ein Taster für den Start benutzt. 
Den Taster per Koppelrelais anzusteuern sehe ich als kein Thema, allerdings tue ich mich etwas schwer, das Poti elektrisch anzusprechen.

Das Poti ist ja quasi nur ein veränderlicher Widerstand, sprich in der Maschine wird die Spannung ausgewertet.
Ich kann also den Widerstand bzw. die Spannung am Poti auswerten...  
Nur wie stelle ich das nun in der SPS bereit? Mit einer Analogen AusgangsBaugruppe kann ich eine Spannung ausgeben... Aber wie sieht es hier mit dem Potenzial von SPS und Baugruppe aus.

Kann man das so einfach machen....?
Wer kann mir hier bitte einen kleinen Tipp geben? 

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag
Gruß Martin


----------



## PCS7 (14 Mai 2020)

Die Frage ist, wie wertet die Elektronik Das Poti aus und was wird damit gesteuert. 
Etwas aufwendig, aber Du könntest am Poti einen kleinen Stellmotor montieren. Dies ist die Sicherste Variante.

Evtl. gibt es auch fertige Stellglieder, mit einem Potenziometer der die Selben Eigenschaften besitzt, wie der vorhandene.

Ohne Eingriff in die Steuerung sehe ich sonst Keine Möglichkeit.


Auf keinen Fall einfach ein Analoges Signal anstelle des Potis setzen!!!

Ohne Berechnung und zu wissen was auf der anderen Seite mit der Elektronik geschieht kannst da nicht einfach ein Ssignal anlegen. Selbst wenn es sich nur um einen Spannungsteiler handelt  muss errechnet werden wieviel Strom hinzugefügt werden mus um den selben Effekt wie mit dem Poti zu erzielen und die Massen müssen das selbe Potential haben. 
Ich vermute mal das eine andere Steuereinheit wie AB oder Schneider die Anlage regelt, dann ist auch ein anlegen eines Signales tödlich.

Mit Steuerungseingriff kannst Du z.B. anstelle des Potis den Eingang auf AI 4-20mA einstellen und an der SPS AO 4-20mA. Dann muss natürlich der Wert in der Fremdsteuerung entsprechend angepasst werden.
Oder eine Kommunikation aufbauen.

Ist nicht viel, aber hoffe es hilft.


----------



## blackpeat (14 Mai 2020)

So ein Trenner sollte da wahrscheinlich helfen. Aber musst du nochmal prüfen.

https://www.conrad.de/de/p/signalwa...r-8540340000-weidmueller-inhalt-1-258133.html


----------



## acid (14 Mai 2020)

Rinck-Elektronik baut auch diverse Messwandler, soweit ich mich erinnere, können die auch Spannung/Strom -> Widerstand fertigen. Einfach mal anfragen, die Kosten halten sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## martin2day (14 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

die Maschine ist leider ein "Eigenbau" mit einer eigenen Platine mit einem µC... hier kann ich nichts machen.
An dem Poti wird ein Sollwert vorgegeben... den ich jetzt Automatisch per SPS vorgeben möchte.
Ich messe mal den eingestellten Widerstand und damit dann Strom und Spannung am Poti aus...

Das Poti mit einem Servo oder ähnlichem anzusteuern wäre aber der letzte Schritt 

Den Trenner schau ich mir gerade mal an, vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Heinileini (14 Mai 2020)

martin2day schrieb:


> Das Poti ist ja quasi nur ein veränderlicher Widerstand, sprich in der Maschine wird die Spannung ausgewertet.
> Ich kann also den Widerstand bzw. die Spannung am Poti auswerten...


Na ja, ein Poti sind ja eigentlich zwei veränderliche und ein fester Widerstand ...
Zunächst mal schauen, ob einer der drei PotiAnschlüsse überhaupt an Masse liegt. 
In MittelStellung des Potis nachmessen, ob der Widerstandswert vom Abgriff zum einen Ende des Potis dem Wert vom Abgriff zum anderen Ende entspricht (lineares Poti?).
Eine "Motorisierung" des Potis wäre die "unverfänglichste" Lösung, leider aufwändig und ein Poti ist ja auch ein VerschleissTeil und somit auch nicht ein allzu verlässliches.
Ich würde die Finger von dieser Bastelei lassen ...


----------



## acid (14 Mai 2020)

Eventuell könnte man auch das Potentiometer gegen ein Motorpotentiometer tauschen, dieses kann man dann mit zwei digitalen Ausgängen ansteuern. Erfordert aber etwas mehr Programmierarbeit, dafür könnte man, bei Verwendung eines Doppelpotis, auch eine Stellungsrückmeldung bauen. 

Im industriellen Umfeld hat das aber alles nix verloren, meiner Meinung nach. Zu viel Bastelei, die später kaum jemand nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Heinileini (14 Mai 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Im industriellen Umfeld hat das aber alles nix verloren, meiner Meinung nach. Zu viel Bastelei, die später kaum jemand nachvollziehen kann.


Genau. Zumal Martin ja jetzt schon nix nachvollziehen kann und darauf angewiesen ist, mit Hypothesen zu spekulieren, die man allerdings durch Nachmessen etwas besser abklopfen könnte ...


----------



## martin2day (14 Mai 2020)

Hallöchen,

danke euch für die Rückmeldung.
Es ist ein Versuchsaufbau und wird so natürlich nicht in Produktion oder ähnliches eingesetzt... es gilt hier lediglich ganz einfach ein bestehendes Teil in den Versuchsstand einzubauen und ansteuern zu können.
Wie es später umgesetzt werden sollte ist ein ganz anderes Thema... 

Ich bin hier erst einmal auf das Basteln angewiesen um schnell zu einer funktionierenden Lösung zu kommen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Mai 2020)

Kannst du irgendwie nachvollziehen wo die Anschlüsse des Poti hingehen ?
In der Regel hast du ja deine 3 - Anschlüsse. Wahrscheinlich wird einer der beiden Äußeren an Vcc und der andere an GND gehen. Jetzt wüsstest du noch rausfinden wo der Schleifring hin geht. Wenn er auf deinen uC geht guckst du mal ab du anhand des Datenblattes herausfindest was der Grob erwarten könnte und misst mal ein paar Werte aus und vergleichst die mit den Werten die du dir per Datenblatt hergeleitet hast. Ist das alles im Rahmen kannst du dir die anderen Werte wahrscheinlich interpolieren. Wieviele Sollwerte wirst du denn in etwa benötigen ? Den kompletten Range von 0..100% oder nur eine Handvoll ?


----------



## Torquee (15 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

es gibt auch Digital-Potis

Die kann man digital parallel mit SPS-Ausgängen ansteuern.

Spannungs-Ebene beachten 24VDC -> 5VDC ?

Das intern verbaute Poti mit einem Wechsel-Schalter 2 x 3 Pole umschalten auf das Digital-Poti

Da es sich hier um einen Labor-Aufbau handelt, sollte das machbar sein.

Beispiel-Poti
[h=2]Texas Instruments : TPL8002-25 - TANDEM 64-TAP Digital Potentiometer[/h]https://www.ti.com/product/TPL8002-25


----------



## Heinileini (15 Mai 2020)

Torquee schrieb:


> Spannungs-Ebene beachten 24VDC -> 5VDC ?
> Beispiel-Poti
> *Texas Instruments : TPL8002-25 - TANDEM 64-TAP Digital Potentiometer*


Das verlinkte Beispiel ist ein *logarithmisches* Exemplar mit einer typischen BetriebsSpannung von ±3,6 V. Vermutlich ist letzteres mit dem Hinweis "Spannungs-Ebene beachten" gemeint.
Noch hat der TE sich nicht gerührt, ob er ein lineares oder logarithmisches Poti vorliegen hat, ob es mit einem der drei Anschlüsse auf Masse liegt, welchen Widerstandswert es hat, geschweige denn, welche Spannungen an den drei Anschlüssen im Betrieb anliegen ...


----------



## Torquee (15 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

welchen Widerstand hat denn dein vorhandenes Poti ?


Zu Deiner Aussage: "geschweige denn, welche Spannungen an den drei Anschlüssen im Betrieb anliegen ..."

Es handelt sich um ein Potentiometer mit elektronisch einstellbarem Widerstand.

Also man dreht nicht an der Welle, sondern legt digialte Bit-Muster an die Eingänge zum Einstellen des Widerstanswertes.

Es ist so eine Art Motor-Poti ohne Motor.

Da kommt keine Spannung raus, die muß man selber anlegen.

https://de.qwe.wiki/wiki/Digital_potentiometer


----------

